# Kieler Förde



## Christian1987S (9. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

In 14 Tagen geht es für mich wie jedes Jahr ein Wochenende nach Kiel. Ab diesem Jahr benötige ich aber eigenen Krempel, da mein Vater und ich privat raus fahren und auf getrennten Booten raus fahren. 
Hat evtl jemand von euch noch was Rum fliegen was er nicht mehr benötigt? 
Was läuft zur Zeit in der Förde? 
Wir hoffen auf gutes Wetter. 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jan1982 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

ich fürchte das kannst Du vergessen... in den letzten Tage sind praktisch alle Fische in der Kieler Förde, Eckenförde und Umgebung verreckt. Angeln macht in den nächsten Jahren wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## Bratfischangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

https://www.shz.de/lokales/eckernfo...am-eckernfoerder-ostseestrand-id17809461.html


https://weather.com/de-DE/wissen/we...line|referral|widget||massenweise-eckernforde


----------



## elbetaler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Ich bin traurig und fassungslos, diese Mengen an toten Fischen! Erstaunlich, die Menge auch an guten Dorschen. Wäre das Fanglimit bei zehn Stück, wären diese noch wenigstens sinnvoll verwertet worden. 
 Klar, die Rechnung geht wohl nicht auf. Hoffen wir auf Mutter Natur, mit viel Glück wetzt sie das wieder aus.


----------



## Christian1987S (29. September 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Ich hatte Freitag das Glück einen großen 60er Dorsch beim pilken zu fangen und Samstag waren wir draußen am Kieler Leuchtturm auf Gabelsflank und haben dort auf Butt geangelt.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Petri und hat es mit Butt geklappt?


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Moin, wie ist die derzeitige Lage? Gibt es noch Fisch oder ist es so finster wie die Bilder vermuten lassen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## banja1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Moin ich habe ein Boot in Laboe war dieses Jahr ziemlich oft los! Aber die großen Dorsche sind nur vereinzelt da und nur an den Kanten vom Kleverberg und Gabelsflach.Butt und Scholle läuft immer jetzt am Sonntag haben wir Heringe und noch Makrelen an der roten Tonne vor Wendtorf gefangen in der Förde ist alles Tot und ein Sperrgebiet vor Heikendorf eingerichtet worden.Die Kutter fahren alle vor Kalifornien auf Butt.Die Simone hat viele Minidorsche am Eingang der Eckernförderbucht gefangen vor 2 Wochen hoffe es wird bald besser lg


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Ok, danke. Das klingt zwar nicht toll, aber es scheint noch Leben in dem Bereich zu geben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattenjoe (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Warum ist ein Sperrbezirk vor Heikendorf eingerichtet wurden ? 
Hat jemand eine Info ?  Was ist es für ein Sperrbezirk ? Angelverbot ? Durchfahrverbot ?


----------



## banja1 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Da wurde Munition wieder mal gefunden!!! Es sind auch Taucher am Wochenende da gewesen der Bereich ist sowieso Fahrwasser es darf dort auf keinen Fall geangelt werden die Polizei fährt dort Streife!Ich werde mal am Wochenende wieder los mal sehen was die Forellen sagen


----------



## benkk (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Moin war Sonntag los wegen zuviel Wind und Welle in die Innenförde, alles probiert nix verwertbares.
Montag gab es auch nix.

LG bruno


----------



## banja1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

War heute los.Viele kleine Dorsche und vor Laboe am Fahrwasser erste Heringe


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Kieler Förde*

Danke für die Info.


----------

